
Ask HN: Cloudflare 1.1.1.1 doesn't honor DNS ttl? - kureikain
I have tried 1.1.1.1 recently since it shows up pretty good in benchmark.<p>I have a domain with DNS in namecheap and 5 mins TTl. I change the DNS and it isn&#x27;t propagating. I thouhg namecheap DNS is bad but out of curisitory  I do<p>dig @8.8.8.8 my-domain<p>and it resolves to right ip!!!<p>Does anyone experience that? Or is it just me?
======
jlgaddis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16729942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16729942)

~~~
kureikain
haha thank you.

